# Low Ph, soft water & CO2



## critch (4 Jan 2013)

Sooo I should I be worried,

I am going down the C02 Fe route,

The tank in question

Currently dose liquid carbon, 1hr before lights on

Readings were taken at lights on,

The Ph is 5, tap Water is 6.5

Softness is 1.5 Gdh, 

Should I be worried about adding Pressuised Co2,
Or should I raise the hardness with Epsom salt, how easy is this,

I already mix brackish water twice a week, so don't really have too much time to be mixing other potions


----------



## Lindy (4 Jan 2013)

The Nutrient Company (TNC) make a GHbooster that is easy to use.


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Jan 2013)

You shouldn't need to boost your GH - balanced trace elements fertiliser will supply all you need plus the 1.5dGH is plenty for what the fish and plants need.

You need to check your KH as this is the thing that influences your pH. With a pH of 5 I wouldn't be surprised if you have almost 0dKH. You might want to buffer this slightly with bicarbonate.

When injecting CO2 you will find the pH will drop but IME this doesn't affect the fish (as long as they are used to such soft water.  But wild swings in TDS by adding lots of potions will.  Best to adjust it as little as possible.


----------



## DTL (4 Jan 2013)

You might benefit from reading this:   Water Chemistry & The Planted Tank


----------



## critch (7 Jan 2013)

Thank you Ed & DTL,

so i think i will need to check my KH and raise slowly to a small amount if it is near 0dkh,


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Jan 2013)

critch said:


> Thank you Ed & DTL,
> 
> so i think i will need to check my KH and raise slowly to a small amount if it is near 0dkh,


 
You don't need to buffer the KH to inject CO2.  The myths about pH swings from injecting CO2 are just that, myths.  As long as you keep your tank nice and clean even very soft water will keep suitable fish happily.  You might want to buffer the KH if you have a heavy fish load or a dirty tank as both of these can produce acids that will cause the pH to drop.


----------



## critch (7 Jan 2013)

that clears things up many thanks Ed


----------

